# 10 Gallon Tank - How many Guppies will it fit?



## GuppyBettaGurl

I have decided to get Guppies after losing my Goldfish week, after week, after week. 


How many Guppies can I fit in a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## Revolution1221

GuppyBettaGurl said:


> I have decided to get Guppies after losing my Goldfish week, after week, after week.
> 
> 
> How many Guppies can I fit in a 10 gallon tank?


is the tank cycled? what do ur nitrites nitrates and ammonia read? you could have somewhere around 8-10 in a ten gallon.


----------



## GuppyBettaGurl

I haven't picked up the Tank yet. I'm not getting it for another month because we are moving and we cannot move anything into the house and its a pretty far drive.


----------



## Obsidian

Honestly you could put up to 15 in there but cycle the tank first and make sure you have the right filtration for it. I would go with 10 or less if you plan on getting any females as you will soon end up with more guppies than you would ever know what to do with.


----------



## emc7

Buy 1 female and wait.


----------



## Revolution1221

emc7 said:


> Buy 1 female and wait.


lol very true but some places do seperate shortly after birth to avoid unwanted pregnancy but sometimes thats not even enough.


----------



## noahhill

I have a 10 gal Guppy tank set up and cycled now for over 5 mths and have over 24 guppies in it and do weekly water changes and test water every other day and every thing is in check and in balance . Just keep an eye on your water quality and do water changes of 25 to 30 % a week and you should be fine with 15 to 20 Guppy


----------



## Revolution1221

noahhill said:


> I have a 10 gal Guppy tank set up and cycled now for over 5 mths and have over 24 guppies in it and do weekly water changes and test water every other day and every thing is in check and in balance . Just keep an eye on your water quality and do water changes of 25 to 30 % a week and you should be fine with 15 to 20 Guppy


are they adult guppies? its not always about water quality at work we could have probably 30 in our 10 gallons because they are so well established but we dont keep more than 10-15 for the sake of the fish. they need adequate swimming room and to be able to get away if needed and have their own space.


----------



## noahhill

No there mixed , ranging from week old fry to 2 year old( mostly 6mth to 8 mth old ) . I also have larger then called for filtration ( 15 -20 gal HOB filter) And I have alot of fake plants and a plastic rock/tree stump/ cave they love to play in and around . That has so far worked out well for me , but also I wont add more because I know I'm pushing the limits of my bio-load and tank size . I have pics of the tank on my profile if you would like to see it .
I have seen in the past ppl having more then 100 Guppies in a 10 gal tank and having good luck with the fishes health and over well being , but I would in no way try or advise trying more then 15 to 20 in a 10 gal tank . 
The reason I have more is I am expecting death of a few if not half of the adults ( feeders) and as everyone knows the mortality rate of fish labeled "feeders" are some what high . So I got a few more then I want/need to insure I would have a good stock make it through .


----------



## Revolution1221

noahhill said:


> No there mixed , ranging from week old fry to 2 year old( mostly 6mth to 8 mth old ) . I also have larger then called for filtration ( 15 -20 gal HOB filter) And I have alot of fake plants and a plastic rock/tree stump/ cave they love to play in and around . That has so far worked out well for me , but also I wont add more because I know I'm pushing the limits of my bio-load and tank size . I have pics of the tank on my profile if you would like to see it .
> I have seen in the past ppl having more then 100 Guppies in a 10 gal tank and having good luck with the fishes health and over well being , but I would in no way try or advise trying more then 15 to 20 in a 10 gal tank .
> The reason I have more is I am expecting death of a few if not half of the adults ( feeders) and as everyone knows the mortality rate of fish labeled "feeders" are some what high . So I got a few more then I want/need to insure I would have a good stock make it through .


oh well week old fry dont ocupy hardly any bioload i was thinking you ment all full grown adults. i have personally had over 100 fry in a ten gallon but they were all tiny and were moved out as soon as they got to about 1/4-1/2 inch.


----------



## Obsidian

emc7 said:


> buy 1 female and wait.


  :shock:


----------

